# 98 Altima Timing Chain replacement needed



## rediranch (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi all, 

I searched the forum for a write up on an Altima timing chain replacement, and nearest I could find was someone who wrote up their Stanza replacement.

My timing chain guides have been chewed up on my SE which has 130K miles on it. I just got off the phone with a shop who quoted $1250 in parts and labor, most of it labor. We have enough vehicles that the Altima can be down for repairs for a while, so I'm going to take a shot at it. I think I'll replace the water pump too, unless someone convinces me otherwise, I'd hate to have to dig into the front again if that fails.

I have a few questions maybe some of you can answer?

1. What parts do I need to do this replacement? I looked at the following from Napa:
Timing Kit
Timing Chain Tensioner (dont think it's included in above)

2. I have large hands, and peeking into the front of this engine, I dont have confidence in getting things undone easily. Would it be easier to hoist the engine/tranny out of the vehicle to do this replacement? I have an engine hoist and a stand. Time is on my side, so I'd rather do more work than have more frustration....

3. Any special tools required? I have a pretty good assortment, including impact tools, and maybe even a pulley puller onhand.

4. Anyone who has done this replacement - do you have any tips you can pass along? Where did you have issues and how did you get around them?

ANY information you can provide would be very much appreciated.


----------



## jaguar (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm dealing with the same problem on my 98 altima. Can't find much on this issue. The engine just died and after a compression test found 50-55 pressure on all four cylinders. Got spark, fuel and no water in the oil, so thought it was the timing. I did find one of the large guides destroyed but the chains are still intacked. You'll find the complete chain kits between $160 to $250 and it is a royal pain to work on. If you have trouble getting into tight places it might be better to pull the motor, but even doing that isn't easy... tight places all over this car. I'm going to replace it with the engine still attached, but will have to raise and lower motor for access to the chain.


----------



## rediranch (Sep 14, 2009)

jaguar said:


> I'm going to replace it with the engine still attached, but will have to raise and lower motor for access to the chain.


Could you let me know what you do to lower the engine? I have replaced axles, clutch (with brothers help) and smaller things, but have not had to try to lower the engine before.

I'm still debating on whether I want to attempt this or take it to a shop - $1200 at the shop.


----------



## jaguar (Feb 3, 2010)

Well I just got it all put back together, but ran out of time to try and start it. I still need to change the oil and filter, but I did crank it over a little to check compression and wow we've got better compression. The kit cost me $158.00 at a local Import Auto parts shop. I removed the passenger side motor mount and the long brace support that runs from front to rear just along the muffler pipe. This support has two round rubber mounts, one on one side of the motor and one on the other. It runs across where the engine mounts to the tranny. You have to drop this bar and unbolt the exhaust from the manifold were it attaches with three bolts. All this has to be done to gain access and removal of the oil pan. I supported the tranny with a jack and then using another jack was able to lift and drop the rest of the engine to gain access to the front chain housing. Once I figured out how to get everything off, it was easier to put back together. This was better then trying to pull the intake and everything else off to remove the motor. It's not the easist job to do by yourself, but can be done. It took me most of the day to put it all back together except for an hour at the parts store.


----------



## rediranch (Sep 14, 2009)

Sounds like you got it done pretty quick.

When the engine was dropped, how much room did you have for working? I've got large hands (XXXL gloves when I can find em) and not having room to work is my biggest concern next to placing the timing chain on in the right position.


----------



## jaguar (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks, It's all done and running great. I found that by lifting the motor up I could work on it better. I only lowered it to get to the bottom half. Remove the tire and plastic shield that will give you access to most of the bottom front. I found that using a 1/4 drive helped with the tight spots. Most all the bolts are 10,12,14cm. Take the Alt. out, two support screws on the bottom #14cm. A top adjustment rod (2 bolts, one locking and one for adjustment) #12cm. If you have AC, there are 4 bolts 14cm (2 on top 2 on bottom) and let it just hang down. You may run into a problem with the wire going down to the compressor, It's real tough to get it out. I ended up pulling the wire out by mistake and then disconnected the connector. I pushed the wire back in and used a hot glue gun to keep the wire in place. You probably want to remove the AC mount (4 bolts). Back up on top remove a couple brackets holding the wiring harness to the Alt. Remove the oil pans. There is a small one #10cm and a larger one, same size bolts. One point here, there is a small plate at the end near the Trans that needs to be removed. There are 2 #10 bolts up inside this area. The only way I could remove them was with a 1/4 drive socket then a 1/4 swivel and then and extention. There are no gaskets on these pans and no gaskets on the chain covers. Use a high temp silicone. Now you can support the trans and remove the long metal support with 2 round rubber mounts and the upper engine mount. The motor will be able to move up and down with a floor jack. Position the jack out at the front after the pans are removed so it will support the motor. Not only was I able to move the motor up and down, but was able to pull it forward to the front. The tranaxle will want to move up and down as well, but I didn't have to much problems with that. Just take it slow and shouldn't break anything. It is a little pain, but with some patience you should be able to do it. I'm 6'2" with large hands, but had little trouble. That's when you invite someone over with smaller hands. Let me know if this was helpfull, theres not much information on this.


----------



## rediranch (Sep 14, 2009)

Wow, thanks VERY much - with this info I feel a little better about attempting this job (been putting it off for a while).

You are correct, there's not much info on this, so yes it was very helpful.

I'll come back and let you know how it goes, although with my procrastination it could be a month or two. It needs to be running this summer (been sitting since finding the guides in the oil), so one way or the other it'll be done in the next few months.


----------

